# Sticky  Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music - Well Recorded Music Albums



## Sonnie

What some songs that you really like for demoing... particularly with good imaging and soundstage? Not only songs that just plain sound good, but some that might challenge the speakers... good deep male voice tracks, good female voice tracks, good jazz tracks, good big bass tracks, tracks with a good drum mix... anything well-recorded and/or unique... all recommendations are welcomed.

AudiocRaver turned me on to Nickel Creek's _Ode To A Butterfly_ during the speaker evaluation and it has superb imaging... with a very deep soundstage. The mandolin is clearly left of center stage, the fiddle is middle of the stage, with the guitar right of center, all on the front edge of the stage... then there is the deep bass being behind and between the fiddle and guitar. All instruments have their distinct placement... provided you have the right speakers.

Another one I like for demo is the Roger Water's _Three Wishes_... with the female voice at the beginning being over to the other side of the left speaker at about 10 o'clock... depending on the room I suppose, but in my room it seems like she is speaking out of the left wall, which is right at 10 feet from the main listening position. When the genie kicks in... the voice moves a little but is primarily up on the right side very high and somewhat behind the listener. Then at 2:47 there is that guitar riff that I really like.

Those are my favorite... but I also like Flim & The BB's _Funhouse_ and Melody Gardot's _Over The Rainbow_, specifically the beginning of both, with various sounds suspended in the air up above and in front of you.

Tell us about some of your favorites.


----------



## Peter Loeser

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

Nice list Sonnie. I'm a huge _Pink Floyd_ fan, though not too familiar with Roger Waters' solo work. I have been enjoying _Three Wishes_ now since you mentioned it during the speaker shootout. Another good one for imaging/soundstage is _One of My Turns_ by _Pink Floyd_. The girl's voice at the beginning seems to move about the house, while a TV plays. For soundstage I like _Hide and Seek_ by Imogen Heap. At times it seems to surround you to the sides and even behind you on a good setup. It's almost creepy on a 2 channel system.

This is a good topic. I'll have to sift through my favorites for speaker demo/audition and list some more. Anxious to hear what others will contribute.


----------



## hyghwayman

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

Sonnie..

I thoroughly enjoyed reading (over three days) the results of the 1k speaker evaluation thread and then I stumble across this thread :clap:

*Time* from Pink Floyd's The Dark Side of the Moon album is one of my go to songs for demoing speakers.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Pink_Floyd_song said:


> Each clock at the beginning of the song was recorded separately in an antiques store. This is followed by a two-minute passage dominated by Nick Mason's drum solo, with rototoms and backgrounded by a _tick-tock_ sound created by Roger Waters picking two muted strings on his bass.


I totally forgot about this one, so much music gong on in a single song.
Talking Heads - Take Me to the River
*
*


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

Thanks Peter and Don.

I had forgotten about Time, which I know is a very interesting song. I need to break out my DSOTM SACD and listen to it. I may use it instead of Dogs of War for the next event.

I don't know that I have heard the Imogen Heap or Talking Heads songs. I will check those out too.


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

I wish I could remember the name of the track that I heard at one of the festivals that had a female duo vocal sequence. You could discern their individual locations while they were recording. Going to have to go back through my notes to see if I can track it down - pun intended!


----------



## hyghwayman

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*



Sonnie said:


> Thanks Peter and Don.
> 
> I had forgotten about Time, which I know is a very interesting song. I need to break out my DSOTM SACD and listen to it. I may use it instead of Dogs of War for the next event.
> 
> I don't know that I have heard the Imogen Heap or Talking Heads songs. I will check those out too.


It's my pleasure Sonnie, thank you for starting this thread as I'm always looking for new music to experience.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

I purchased The Best of Talking Heads from Amazon for 10 bucks... Remastered. I forgot how many good songs they had in the early years. One of my favorites has always been _Burning Down the House_. When someone mentions Talking Heads, that is the song I think of most. Of course _Take Me To The River_ is a great song too.


----------



## hyghwayman

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

:clap: 
Nice Sonnie :T
I used Burning Down the House in my Fallen Unity Community Halo3 Fall 2009 Highlight Film back in 2009 
Start time of the song in the vid is 6:48 and the link will drop you right in or watch the entire video here, Pink Floyd's - Dogs of War was also used in the vid . I've always let the music tell the story of the game play lddude:

youtube/I60KqSDYzDw?t=6m48s


----------



## Peter Loeser

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

Tried to think of some others and kept coming back to Pink Floyd. After a quick web search, it seems a lot of other people agree. Aside from that I would think any well recorded orchestra (or maybe a choir?) would be about the best way to test stereo imaging and soundstage.


----------



## Mike0206

Shine on you crazy diamond parts 1-5 is great! Actually all of wish you were here album is great! Welcome to the machine has some great sound effects.


----------



## nova

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

Sure seems to me that there are a lot of very good older recordings but not that many good new recordings but, maybe it's just me. A few of my favorites new and old.

Grace Potter & The Nocturnals - Paris (Ooh La La) 
John Coltrane - Giant Steps
Elton John - Amoreena
The Band - Ophelia
Nora Jones - Sinkin' Soon
Dean Martin - That's Amore and Ain't That a Kick in the Head
Pink Floyd - Echoes
Alison Krauss - Paper Airplanes


----------



## hyghwayman

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

Very nice list there Mark +1

One more I've been thing of is form the Cars - Moving in Stereo


----------



## nova

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

Couple others;
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
CCR - Green River
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me the Breeze
Tab Benoit - Medicine
Tracy Chapman _ Behind the Wall
and one just for fun...

Grace Potter - Paris (Ooh La La) + Medicine (Live from the Artists Den) Not so much for imaging and soundstage but really good for female voice and pretty good for clarity and mid-bass.


----------



## bkeeler10

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

I've been using "Ghost in This House" on the Alison Krauss & Union Station Live CD as a test of center image for a while. Her voice should be well defined and dead center. I also love the sound of the percussion piece coming in at the chorus (hi-hat I think). That tells you something about the sense of space the speaker can create. I saw someone mention Paper Airplane and I really need to get that disc.

One of my favorite musical groups is The Wailin' Jennys. If you like female vocals in harmony, it doesn't really get much better. I discovered at RMAF that "Avila" from their "Firecracker" album makes a lovely demo piece. I can't pinpoint a reason per se. It just fills the room with a wonderful sound.

Another one that I got really familiar with at RMAF (though I'd heard it before) is "Peel Me a Grape" by Diana Krall. I'm not a fan of Diana Krall in general, though I've tried to be. Her music usually has put me to sleep. However, this song I kind of like and it's really very good for soundstaging, imaging and a sense of space. Her voice is palpable and a good system seems to reveal all the fluctuations and subtleties in her voicing and phrasing. The piano solo in the middle is telling as well. Off the same album, "All or Nothing At All" is pretty good too.

Can you tell I like female vocals?! For something mostly instrumental, during the holidays I like to listen to Kurt Bestor's Noel album. Lots of interesting instruments going on, and pretty well recorded to my mind too.


----------



## bkeeler10

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music*

And I just noticed that Nova is in northern Utah. Cool, I am as well. Woods Cross to be precise. Nova, where are you at?


----------



## ericzim

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

I have a series of tracks I use for audio demo
1 Sweet-Level Headed-Track 5-Love is Like Oxygen album version
2 Pink Floyd DSOTM -The Great Gig in the Sky-Any Colour You Like
3 Alan Parsons Project-Pyramid-Voyager and What Goes Up
4 Scorpions-Moment of Glory with the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra SACD 5.1 ghost track-orchestra only -Winds of Change


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

Love is Like Oxygen was one of my favorites way back in the day. 

The Great Gig in the Sky is excellent, but I am stuck on the version from Delicate Sound of Thunder and can't seem to like any of the other girls that sing it.


----------



## seanpatrick

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

I've always loved this track by the french band AIR for both it's imaging and it's theater like bass ( kicks in around 1:56 ) .. Floyd fans should also enjoy it - they borrow their sound for this album heavily from them. [


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

HI ALL. You need to get the DVD.....!


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

HI ALL. go get the bluray>


----------



## mpompey

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

For demo-ing music my usual go to CDs are:

Rebecca Pidgeon - The Four Marys

Linkin Park - Reanimation

Ana Caram - Rio After Dark

The GAP Band - The Best of


I've listened to these CDs/FLAC rips so much with headphones I know them like the back of my hand.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

The Gap Band? You dropped the bomb on me early in the morning with that one. That would be outstanding for the party train, but don't burn rubber on me to get there.

I am not seeing The Four Marys by Rebecca Pidgeon.


----------



## mpompey

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

LOL! That's funny.

Here is a link to 4 Marys on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Four-Marys-Re...id=1382367954&sr=1-7&keywords=rebecca+pidgeon


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

Lee Ritenour: 6 string theory and Rhythum sessions both must haves for demos.


----------



## vjsanaiz

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

One great song is Bill Bruford's version of The Drum Also Waltzes (originally I think it's from Max Roach) on Bruford's Master Strokes.

Not exactly a drum solo, more of a drum song, but a very nice soundstage, with very clear positoning of the different pieces on Bruford's kit left to right and center and even height. A great eyes closed piece.

A couple of other greats: Mandolin Wind from Rod Stewart's Every Picture Tells a Story (well, the Mandolin of course!), Helplessly Hoping (Crosby Stills and Nash, same album, what harmonies), Introduction (Chicago Transit Authority, such Brass). Try all of these on HDTracks Hi Res downloads.

All of the above are stereo sources. If you want to Demo Surround music, just about anything Steven Wilson has touched. The King Crimson Anniversary remasters (DVD-A), his own The Raven That Refused to Sing (Try the Watchmaker).

Floyd Fans just have to listen to Wish You Were Here (SACD or BluRay). Plenty out there. I could write a book!!!

Excellent discussion topic Sonnie. Thanks!


----------



## JBrax

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

One of my favorites is Sade's Love Is Found from The Ultimate Collection. The remastered version is very clean and has some good bass. Give it a try and I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

Lee Ritenour: 6 string theory... One of my favorites.

WYWH SACD is another one that is masterfully sounding compared to previous releases. It is hard to stop listening to it once you start. I sit and listened to it one time and then started it over and got about half way before I had to stop.


----------



## JBrax

Sonnie said:


> Lee Ritenour: 6 string theory... One of my favorites. WYWH SACD is another one that is masterfully sounding compared to previous releases. It is hard to stop listening to it once you start. I sit and listened to it one time and then started it over and got about half way before I had to stop.


Trying yours Sonnie. Try my Sade and let me know what you think. It's best turned up.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

Yeah... I like that Sade track. I ordered her lasted Blu-ray, which includes that track.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



Sonnie said:


> Lee Ritenour: 6 string theory... One of my favorites.


I really love the track Maybe tomorrow from his album Rhythum sessions. I turned part of it into a ringtone on my iPhone LOL


----------



## seanpatrick

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



tonyvdb said:


> I really love the track *Maybe tomorrow*- turned part of it into a ringtone on my iPhone LOL


Me too - a Canadian classic!


----------



## admranger

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

Adele, Live at the Royal Albert Hall. Specifically, her version of Bonnie Raitt's "I can't make you love me" is off the charts good. The pianist is perfect in his intonation, carrying the emotion in the song on his finger tips.

For a more rockin' bit of music, Audioslave's self titled album, "Like a Stone". Powerful tune with excellent imaging.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



seanpatrick said:


> Me too - a Canadian classic!


LOL not the same song but that sure was a blast from the past. I watched that show every day when I was a child.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



admranger said:


> Adele, Live at the Royal Albert Hall. Specifically, her version of Bonnie Raitt's "I can't make you love me" is off the charts good. The pianist is perfect in his intonation, carrying the emotion in the song on his finger tips.
> 
> For a more rockin' bit of music, Audioslave's self titled album, "Like a Stone". Powerful tune with excellent imaging.


I have the Adele BD and it is pretty good, other than her language between the songs, which was totally unexpected from a lady. :rolleyesno:

That Audioslave track is interesting.


----------



## Peter Loeser

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



Sonnie said:


> That Audioslave track is interesting.


Audioslave is my go-to when I want to have my socks rocked off.


----------



## ericzim

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



ILOVEMYHDTV said:


> HI ALL. go get the bluray> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiBLBn1z1vY


I've got mine! I wish Deep Purple would have done something like this for the MADE IN JAPAN releases. I do use the Deep Purple Everything Louder Than Everything Else version of Highway Star along with Led Zeppelin No Quarter for Live Energy Demos.


----------



## Savjac

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

I think I have a bunch that I and my friends use and would like to share if y'all don't mind, but I will release a few at a time to keep everyone in suspense. Ok no one will be in suspense but it will be fun to see if anyone agrees.

Jane Monheit - Honeysuckle Rose
Dire Straits - Your latest Trick
Eva Cassidy - Stormy Monday
Keb Mo - A Better Man
California Project - In My Room

There is a nice start.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

I'll have to check out the others, but I was listening to Dire Straits - Your Latest Tricks today and thought that it was excellent. That entire album very good.


----------



## admranger

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



Sonnie said:


> I'll have to check out the others, but I was listening to Dire Straits - Your Latest Tricks today and thought that it was excellent. That entire album very good.


Dire Straits Sultans of Swing CD "On Every Street" is good too. "Your Latest Trick" is definitely one to sit back and enjoy.

I should have put a warning on the Adele Blu Ray for the language. Please don't call her a lady though. She's no more a lady than Amy Winehouse was. Talented artists? Yes. Ladies? Not so much. 

The Beatles Naked CD version of "Let it Be" is pretty nice too. The way the song should have been released the first time. lddude:


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



admranger said:


> I should have put a warning on the Adele Blu Ray for the language. Please don't call her a lady though. She's no more a lady than Amy Winehouse was. Talented artists? Yes. Ladies? Not so much.


VERY good point! I really like both of their voices... two of my favorites, but it was sad that Amy was a drunk and foul mouthed singer... and also sad that Adele chooses to use the language she does. Very immaturish. I haven't watched it again since the first go around. I finally just skipped through her talking after the first few breaks, and only listened to her singing.


----------



## JBrax

I thought Adele showed a very personable side and I think that's what makes her so endearing to the masses. Her language may not have been proper to some but I thought she came across as being a truly genuine person. Although possibly flawed as a person she has a beautiful voice and I commend her for breaking the mold of current day personifications. Just my thoughts.


----------



## admranger

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



JBrax said:


> I thought Adele showed a very personable side and I think that's what makes her so endearing to the masses. Her language may not have been proper to some but I thought she came across as being a truly genuine person. Although possibly flawed as a person she has a beautiful voice and I commend her for breaking the mold of current day personifications. Just my thoughts.


I guess I was just mad because there wasn't enough twerking during her concert. :rofl:

I found another nice imaging song today. Steely Dan: "Any World (That I'm Welcome To)" off of Katy Lied. Like most Steely Dan songs, the engineering is really well done.

Well, off to the Mark Knopfler concert. JBL professional speakers are used in the Pearl at the Palm theater. My ears should be fine. :T


----------



## SteveCallas

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

This is an interesting read due to the reasons people say they use songs for auditioning speakers. When I demo speakers, I am interested first and foremost in the tone or voicing of the speakers. How do they sound with familiar vocals, certain instruments, and do they distort certain sounds. This is the biggest differentiator from speaker to speaker imo, and I absolutely can't stand laid back top end, hollow mids, or chesty/boxy upper bass. Next, I need to get a feel for how dynamic they are - how big is the difference in amplitude during a song with passages that go from quiet or moderate to very loud very quickly. Next comes soundstage width, height, and depth, then lastly, imaging. 

I find that speakers either simply can image well or they can't, as imaging is recorded as phase cues in the song, and typically a high frequency driver at ear height with no additional drivers on top of it results in good imaging, as there is generally less comb filtering. In speakers with a mid above and below the high frequency driver, I have never had much success in hearing great imaging.

Additionally, I have to actually enjoy the songs I use to test (I get bored using songs specifically for a certain effect - has to be something I would normally listen to) and I have to have the ability to quick switch when comparing speakers. 

With that in mind, here are my go to's, in no particular order:

Days of the New - Shelf in the Room 
Erin Boheme - One Night with Frank
Tan Dun - Hero Overture
Tina Turner - Goldeneye
Yanni - Aria (I can't place it, but it is definitely NOT the Acropolis, Royal Albert Hall, Forbidden City, or more recent versions)
Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm
Al Hirt - Green Hornet Theme
Michael Buble & Nelly Furtado - Quando, Quando, Quando
Beach Boys - Kokomo
Ray Charles & Natalie Cole - Fever
Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Rose
Juno Reactor - Teahouse
Mariah Carey - Oh Holy Night (1994 Merry Christmas version)
Dave Matthews Band - Don't Drink the Water
Lily Chou Chou - The Wound That Heals
Beatles - Eleanor Rigby
Epoca - Gotan Project
Gianni Schicci - O Mio Babbino Caro
Pink Floyd - Us and Them
Unknown Artist - Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata (amatuer - found it online, recorded right next to the piano, very clear)
Alanis Morrisette - All I Really Want
Charlotte Church - Carmen Habanera
Zamfir - The Lonely Shepard
Sarah McLachlan - Adai 
Metallica & Orchestra - No Leaf Clover
Yanni - Within Attraction (the violin solos at 5:15 will tell you a LOT about the speakers when switching back and forth)
Don Davis - Neodammerung


----------



## ambesolman

*Re: The Official $2,500 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event*

Ott - The Queen of All Everything. Cool song with a huge soundstage.
Puscifer - Dear Brother. Some nice drum work and backup vocals that seem to come directly from my wides.


----------



## Erin H

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

I know I'm late to the party but...


On Nov 9th, I had an audio meet at my house (you can find some details about it here). For the meet, I had put together a sampler disc, consisting of various tracks: both musical and technical. Ninety-three tracks in all!

Since there are so many tracks, I can't easily list them on the forums so I had to post the track list on my site.
http://medleysmusings.com/erins-gtg-sampler-disc-track-list/

As you can see, there's quite a variety... and I managed to throw in some recordings from artists' MFSL-versioned albums.

*Here's the breakdown of all 93 tracks:*

*All tracks* are simply "sampler" tracks. Most clock in at about 1:00 to 1:30. The goal was to pack as much good tunes in to a single CD but without compromising artists' rights. If anything, I'm trying to promote the artist and push folks to go out and buy their music. I chose the number of 'real music' tracks as I did so there would be a good variety. You can take this to a friend's house or a store to demo and pretty much be covered in all aspects. And if the headbanger dude looks at you weird for playing Babyface, skip ahead and play some NIN or RATM. 

*The first portion of the disc* is intended to be a sampler of various music. I grew up listening to a lot of 80’s music, so I’m an 80’s music nut. More pop and rock than anything. There was some _very _well recorded music from that era, even though it’s considered cheesy music by some today. Artists then went through a lot of trouble to get it right. Especially since the CD format came in to play then. Bobby McFerrin stuff would get laughed at but when you hear it on a good setup you’re like “wow”. Same for Depeche Mode, Howard Jones, Yes, etc. You hear it on the radio and kind of chuckle at it, but when you hear it on a good system you realize just how awesome it is and it becomes fun to listen to. It’s not listening for the sake of listening to ‘SQ’ music; they’re just some really fun tracks that are really well recorded. That's why I chose some of the more odd ones, as some may say. Then there's some more well known tracks and a mix of some more obscure but recognized tracks. The one thing I tried to stay away from was the “sq” factor. I think you guys know what I mean... those overly technical and clinical tracks. I certainly appreciate those tracks on demo CDs people make, but I often find myself kind of bored with them to tell you the truth. They make systems sound really, really good, but I’m too ADD to sit there and listen to something that I can't rock out to or sing along with. My motivation for the variety was thinking about dudes saying “oh, wow… I haven’t this song in years!” and then just jamming along to it in their driveway or down the road. I definitely chose some oddball ones, but I was surprised that there are so many other oddballs out there like me, based on the feedback thus far.

*The last portion of the disc* is intended for tuning purposes. They are all 1/3 octave pink noise, mono. The goal is to use these to help you determine if you have any frequencies that are out of center. If so, you use these to help you adjust that if you have the DSP to do so. After that, there's the narrator from the Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disc, with him in center, left, left-center, right, and right-center. Use these to help you define stage boundaries and also to see how well your imaging/staging is set up (mainly listening to make sure the left-center and right-center are correctly placed). The final track is a correlated pink noise track you can also use to help set phase and levels between sets of speakers (left mid to left tweeter, left tweeter to right tweeter, etc). 




*Having said all of that, if you are interested, here's a link to download the disc. * 
http://bit.ly/1aNO7ol

The file is in .rar (zip) format. You'll have to unzip the file to extract the individual tracks. The tracks are in .m4a, apple lossless, format. Uploading full .wav would take FOOOORRREEEVVVEEEERRRRRR (Sandlot style). If you have iTunes, you're good to go. If you don't then you'll have to figure something out, which shouldn't be too hard to do.


Hopefully you guys get a kick out of it. It's definitely a fun disc and breaks the norm. 

- Erin


----------



## hyghwayman

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

Here is one I like to play when demoing speakers.


----------



## Savjac

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*

I was listening late into the evening and decided to check out a new addition to my collection by the sister group, The Roches.

I like these ladies very much, first hearing them when they did their Acapella version of the Hallelujah Chorus back in 1982. The ladies alone do not have great voices, but what happens when you put the three together is almost magical. Each having a bit of differences, Maggie with the baritone, Suzie filling in the middle and Terre way up high. 

The album for your listening pleasure today is called Moonswept and is not new per se but new to me.
The first cut is called "Us Little Kids" and is full of good memories from when we were young that also happens to be a very well recorded song. Actually the whole album is well recorded, but if using just one as a demo, this would be the one. 

There is a nice surprise in the second chorus when the ladies recreate a sea saw. Enjoy.


----------



## admranger

*Re: Good Demo Music - Good Imaging Music - Your Favorite Demo Music*



Erin H said:


> I know I'm late to the party but...
> 
> 
> On Nov 9th, I had an audio meet at my house (you can find some details about it here). For the meet, I had put together a sampler disc, consisting of various tracks: both musical and technical. Ninety-three tracks in all!
> 
> Since there are so many tracks, I can't easily list them on the forums so I had to post the track list on my site.
> http://medleysmusings.com/erins-gtg-sampler-disc-track-list/
> 
> As you can see, there's quite a variety... and I managed to throw in some recordings from artists' MFSL-versioned albums.
> 
> *Here's the breakdown of all 93 tracks:*
> 
> *All tracks* are simply "sampler" tracks. Most clock in at about 1:00 to 1:30. The goal was to pack as much good tunes in to a single CD but without compromising artists' rights. If anything, I'm trying to promote the artist and push folks to go out and buy their music. I chose the number of 'real music' tracks as I did so there would be a good variety. You can take this to a friend's house or a store to demo and pretty much be covered in all aspects. And if the headbanger dude looks at you weird for playing Babyface, skip ahead and play some NIN or RATM.
> 
> *The first portion of the disc* is intended to be a sampler of various music. I grew up listening to a lot of 80’s music, so I’m an 80’s music nut. More pop and rock than anything. There was some _very _well recorded music from that era, even though it’s considered cheesy music by some today. Artists then went through a lot of trouble to get it right. Especially since the CD format came in to play then. Bobby McFerrin stuff would get laughed at but when you hear it on a good setup you’re like “wow”. Same for Depeche Mode, Howard Jones, Yes, etc. You hear it on the radio and kind of chuckle at it, but when you hear it on a good system you realize just how awesome it is and it becomes fun to listen to. It’s not listening for the sake of listening to ‘SQ’ music; they’re just some really fun tracks that are really well recorded. That's why I chose some of the more odd ones, as some may say. Then there's some more well known tracks and a mix of some more obscure but recognized tracks. The one thing I tried to stay away from was the “sq” factor. I think you guys know what I mean... those overly technical and clinical tracks. I certainly appreciate those tracks on demo CDs people make, but I often find myself kind of bored with them to tell you the truth. They make systems sound really, really good, but I’m too ADD to sit there and listen to something that I can't rock out to or sing along with. My motivation for the variety was thinking about dudes saying “oh, wow… I haven’t this song in years!” and then just jamming along to it in their driveway or down the road. I definitely chose some oddball ones, but I was surprised that there are so many other oddballs out there like me, based on the feedback thus far.
> 
> *The last portion of the disc* is intended for tuning purposes. They are all 1/3 octave pink noise, mono. The goal is to use these to help you determine if you have any frequencies that are out of center. If so, you use these to help you adjust that if you have the DSP to do so. After that, there's the narrator from the Chesky Ultimate Demonstration Disc, with him in center, left, left-center, right, and right-center. Use these to help you define stage boundaries and also to see how well your imaging/staging is set up (mainly listening to make sure the left-center and right-center are correctly placed). The final track is a correlated pink noise track you can also use to help set phase and levels between sets of speakers (left mid to left tweeter, left tweeter to right tweeter, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having said all of that, if you are interested, here's a link to download the disc. *
> http://bit.ly/1aNO7ol
> 
> The file is in .rar (zip) format. You'll have to unzip the file to extract the individual tracks. The tracks are in .m4a, apple lossless, format. Uploading full .wav would take FOOOORRREEEVVVEEEERRRRRR (Sandlot style). If you have iTunes, you're good to go. If you don't then you'll have to figure something out, which shouldn't be too hard to do.
> 
> 
> Hopefully you guys get a kick out of it. It's definitely a fun disc and breaks the norm.
> 
> - Erin


Meant to post a "thank you very much" earlier. Great set of tunes to listen to. As you predicted, it enticed me to buy a couple of them, so you are indeed helping the artists get their music heard and bought more!

Nicely done! :T


----------



## AudioDawg

*Well recorded music*

A tip of the hat to Sonnie for giving me this idea. If there is another similar thread...oops. 

How about a list of some really well recorded music. You know the kind, the ones that make the hair on your neck stand up when you put them on. I know we dont all like the same kind of music, but i bet we all listen to some music we are not really all that fond of just because it sounds so spectacular.

So, hit me with a few choices!

My first few...

Talking Heads - Speaking in Tongues (especially Moon Rocks)
Yello - Touch Yello (electronic music so well recorded that you will gasp)
Steely Dan - Two Against Nature (Especially Cousin Dupree)
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms (Especially the whole album)
ZZ Top - Tres Hombres (The new Steve Hoffman mastering)
Stevie Ray Vaughn - In Step (especially Wall of Denial)


----------



## NBPk402

*Re: Well recorded music*

Yazz-Upstairs at Erics
Suzanne Vega- Solitude Standing
Dire Straits- Brothers in Arms


----------



## AudioDawg

*Re: Well recorded music*

Yep, yep and yep.

I have the Yaz on vinyl and it sounds amazing.


----------



## NBPk402

*Re: Well recorded music*



AudioDawg said:


> Yep, yep and yep.
> 
> I have the Yaz on vinyl and it sounds amazing.


Those 3 were my favorite for demoing different equipment when I was looking to purchase new.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Well recorded music*



AudioDawg said:


> A tip of the hat to Sonnie for giving me this idea. If there is another similar thread...oops.
> 
> How about a list of some really well recorded music. You know the kind, the ones that make the hair on your neck stand up when you put them on. I know we dont all like the same kind of music, but i bet we all listen to some music we are not really all that fond of just because it sounds so spectacular.
> 
> So, hit me with a few choices!
> 
> My first few...
> 
> Talking Heads - Speaking in Tongues (especially Moon Rocks)
> Yello - Touch Yello (electronic music so well recorded that you will gasp)
> Steely Dan - Two Against Nature (Especially Cousin Dupree)
> Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms (Especially the whole album)
> ZZ Top - Tres Hombres (The new Steve Hoffman mastering)
> Stevie Ray Vaughn - In Step (especially Wall of Denial)


Yep... there is a thread... a Sticky Thread actually. I merged this with it.

I will add to my list:

Cassandra Wilson - New Moon Daughter - (Particularly Track 1) Strange Fruit ... amazing imaging and vocals. One of the best recorded albums I have ever heard.

I also like the Yello - Touch album... especially the ones with Heidi Happy on vocals, You Better Hide, Kiss of Blue and Stay.

That Dire Straits album is also fine fine fine.


----------



## AudioDawg

OK Sonnie, you just blew my mind...not only had you heard the Yello album, but you knew Heidi Happy.

I salute you! 

And thanks for the merger.


----------



## AudioDawg

If you want to see what your bass is made of, spin David Brombergs "Downright Upright" and hit the track Blue Bossa.

You will not be sorry.

*BLUE BOSSA*


----------



## Sonnie

lol... I think I have about every Yello album ever produced. 

Another favorite is One Second.

....

Check out: Christian McBride - Night Train


----------



## AudioDawg

Very interesting, I also have every Yello album.

I really like Zebra, and Pocket Universe.  I would never have figured to find another Yelloholic anywhere.  Do you have the DVD that came with the import of Touch? It is pretty cool.

Christian McBride came to my attention some years back when he was playing with Diana Krall and of course his work on Ray Browns Super bass. Nice work he does.


----------



## NBPk402

AudioDawg said:


> Very interesting, I also have every Yello album.
> 
> I really like Zebra, and Pocket Universe.  I would never have figured to find another Yelloholic anywhere.  Do you have the DVD that came with the import of Touch? It is pretty cool.
> 
> Christian McBride came to my attention some years back when he was playing with Diana Krall. Nice work he does.


I think I have every Yello Cd too. :T


----------



## AudioDawg

Well bust my britches...we need to start a Yello thread!


----------



## Almadacr

Since there's a lot of guys that listen Dire Straits does anyone have the Alchemy in vinyl ?


----------



## AudioDawg

> Since there's a lot of guys that listen Dire Straits does anyone have the Alchemy in vinyl ?


Yes, I do...I think.

Will check later.


----------



## Almadacr

AudioDawg said:


> Yes, I do...I think.
> 
> Will check later.


It's one of my favorite live albums and i listen to yesterday after having a blast listening Estas Tonne - BTW if anyone likes classic driven guitar you guys should give this guy a listen .


----------



## AudioDawg

Yep, I have it on vinyl. I will spin it up in your honor this evening.


----------



## Almadacr

AudioDawg said:


> Yep, I have it on vinyl. I will spin it up in your honor this evening.


:T


----------



## Sonnie

Khmer by Nils Petter Molvaer (1999) - Original Recording Reissued 

The soundstage on this album is incredibly wide from wall to wall. Another awesome recording.


----------



## AudioDawg

Some random music on my server last night reminded me how well recorded Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass' "Whipped Cream and Other Delights" was.

Most groovy.


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER

Here are several I've used lately and/or over the years. In no particular order...

-Pink Floyd - Money
-Chris Isaak - Graduation Day (Forever Blue CD)
-Chris Isaak - Two Hearts (San Francisco Days CD)
-Bela Fleck & the Flecktones - Flight of the Cosmic Hippo (Flight of the Cosmic Hippo CD)
-Jennifer Warnes - Way Down Deep (The Hunter CD)
-Jennifer Warnes - Somewhere, Somebody (The Hunter CD)
-Jennifer Warnes - I Can't Hide (The Hunter CD)
-Jennifer Warnes - Bird on a Wire (Famous Blue Raincoat...CD)
-Jennifer Warnes - Joan of Arc (Famous Blue Raincoat...CD)
-Harry Connick, Jr. - She (She CD)
-Steven Curtis Chapman - In This Little Room (More to this Life CD)
-Steven Curtis Chapman - Way Beyond the Blue (More to this Life CD)
-David Phelps - Nessun Dorma [from Puccini's Turandot] (The Voice CD)
-Madonna - Cherish (The Collection CD)
-Linda Ronstadt - Heartbeats Accelerating (Winter Light CD)
-Linda Ronstadt - Anyone Who Had a Heart (Winter Light CD)
-Linda Ronstadt - Don't Talk (Put Your Head on My Shoulder (Winter Light CD)
-Linda Ronstadt - Winter Light Accelerating (Winter Light CD)
-Tears for Fears - Advise for the Young at Heart (Tears Roll Down CD)
-David Sanborn - Savanna (Hearsay CD)
-David Sanborn - The Long Goodbye (Hearsay CD)
-The Nylons - Rock and Roll Lullaby (The Nylons CD)
-The Nylons - Up on the Roof (The Nylons CD)
-The Nylons - The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Perfect Fit CD)


----------



## Savjac

I've been listening a bit to the Wynton Marsalis and Eric Clapton Play the Blues, Live From Jazz at Lincoln and it is pretty good. Nice imaging in way of instrument placement, good vocals, brass and of course guitar.
The only issue is on occasion the horns do take over the space, as they do live, and may get a bit course.


----------



## admranger

One of the things that makes a great recording are great monitors and a great engineer. The monitors must be painfully revealing, in order not to mask any 'issues' with the recording. ATC's are those kind of monitors, and the personal speakers of Mark Knopfler of Dire Straits. The ATC US distributer is here in Vegas and at our December club meeting he talked about some of the better engineers out there:



> I mentioned great engineers such as
> Al Schmitt http://www.allmusic.com/artist/al-schmitt-mn0000933071 Buy anything he does.
> 
> Another is Ed Cherney http://www.allmusic.com/artist/ed-cherney-mn0000172911 Amazing work he does (unless the artist thinks they know better). He bought ATC's in 2010, so his work has improved since then.
> 
> In movies another ATC user Dennis Sands: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0762304/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1
> 
> Steven Kempster http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0447502/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1
> 
> Both do nice work.


Clearly, it is ATC speaker centric, but the ATC distributer's main business is supplying recording studios with equipment (microphones, etc., etc.), so he does spend quite a bit of time in studios.

Surprisingly, here were a couple of very recent recordings that he said are very well engineered/recorded:

London Grammar "Hey Now" -- these three anguished over every detail on their record. It's very clean.

Lorde "Royals" -- yeah, I know, but it is very well done.

If you want to play some nice bass, the London Grammar song above will :hsd: I found where I needed to add a ton of damplifier pro to the rear deck of my wife's car, and I only have two Hybrid Audio Technology Legatia 8" speakers back there. Nothing really 'thumping'. "Hey Now" gives my Velodynes a good workout.

From the most recent recommendations above, I found it odd that I hadn't heard of Yello before. I played trumpet all through college. Hmmm, maybe I just don't "remember" hearing his stuff before. :devil:


----------



## Sonnie

admranger said:


> Surprisingly, here were a couple of very recent recordings that he said are very well engineered/recorded:
> 
> London Grammar "Hey Now" -- these three anguished over every detail on their record. It's very clean.


This guy claims he has a six figure system, although that does not necessarily mean he knows what he is talking about, but it would be hard for me to spend 20 bucks on a new groups first album with this kind of review of it out there. It seems to kind of go along with what you are saying about the bass. Do you think it really sounds that good? 



> HORRIBLE MIX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Stellar vocals although most verbage is indistinguishable. BOTTOM END IS OVERPOWERING AND BOOMING and almost difficult to listen to a pleasant volume. The bass combined with a horrible 60's drum barrage combines for a muddy piece of music.
> A reassessment of the production values, the elimination of electronica combined with a remix ie: addition of a CELLO AND STRINGS would completely change the dynamic of this otherwise melodic collection.
> I can only imagine this session was mixed on VERY inexpensive pair of speakers, that did not have any bass response. I can almost feel my baffles absorbing the boom. (might the band book some time @Abbey Road ) and mix on B&W's.
> Orchestration, remix, the elimination of the drums, with very few bass riffs would change this CD from a 2 play resale to a lifelong treasure mandating weekly play. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowers

Anyone up for what we use in Scandinavia ( me ) for demo of hifi setups..


----------



## Mike0206

Bowers said:


> Anyone up for what we use in Scandinavia ( me ) for demo of hifi setups..


 yeah of course!


----------



## Bowers

Is it aloud to link up songs to youtube in here? Or maybe the music file or files in zip?


----------



## Mike0206

Bowers said:


> Is it aloud to link up songs to youtube in here? Or maybe the music file or files in zip?


 I'm not sure on that one. Mods??? Anyone? I've only posted pics and it seems a lot of people post links to other forums and websites so I wouldn't think it would be a problem but I do not know.


----------



## Sonnie

You can insert YouTube URLs... just paste them straight into your post and our media plugin will do its thing.

Make sure it is clean though... nothing that would break our language or modesty rules.

As for music files... we don't do music file sharing. That breaks our rules and the law.


----------



## admranger

Fighting my phone. Referring to the London Grammar song review. 

The genre is naturally bass heavy. I don't find it muddy on my <<$100k system. Maybe that's the problem? :dontknow: It sure wasn't muddy on the ATC40's I heard it on for the very first time, and they went down way lower than their specs would lead you to believe. 

I do know that I don't expect Skrillex to be smooth, Enya-esque though. Sometimes expectations need to be adjusted to appreciate things.


----------



## John N

The Doobie Brothers - Minute by Minute and Livin on a fault line. Both great albums .

Steely Dan - I always liked the Royal Scam.

David Gilmour - About Face.

Flim & The BB's - If I remember ... the DMP stuff was best .


----------



## Bowers

1 - Anita Skorgan - Takk for hver dag på jorden ( Norwegian)
2 - Anne Grete Preus - Vår herres klinkekule (Norwegian)
3 - Friedman - Eye of the dragon
4 - Patricia Barber - Use me
5 - Diana Krall - Why should I care
6 - Tom Jones - Help yourself
7 - Youn Sun Nah - Ghost riders in the sky
8 - Tony Bennett & K.D. Lang - Dream a little dream of me
9 - Radka Toneff - My funny valentine
10 - Janis Ian - Some people's lives
11 - Holly Cole - Smile
12 - Kit Chan - There's no place I'd rather be
13 - Marcia Seebaran - You've got a friend
14 - Elisabeth Chan - Windflowers
15 - Rainbow Chau - O Holly night
16 - Bethany & Rufus - St.James Infirmary
17 - Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to say goodbye
18 - Charly Antolini - Drum
19 - Infected Mushrums - Avratz ( Be careful with your bass!!!!)
20 - Rodrigo Y Gabriela - Stariway to Heaven ( Live in Japan cd )
21 - Musica Nuda - Fever
22 - Musica Nuda - Your the one that I want ( from Live A Pip cd )
23 - Nils Loftgren - Keith dont go ( from Acoustic Live cd )
24 - Kari Bremnes - Sangen om fyret ved tornehamn Norwegian )
25 - Era - The Mass

All the Norwegian song are pretty hard to find in USA, But I think you`ll be able to find them on youtube. Here are song to test your bass, your soundstage, the vocal presentation of your speakers. The debth and width of the soundstange in the room

:fireworks2: Please be careful with your speakers, espesially on the song 19. Infected Mushrums Avratz, this goes very deep, if your not careful.... :fireworks1:


----------



## 16hz lover

Gino Vannelli CD called "Canto", song 
" Mala Luna "

Video demo song,when they hit the big drum with the large mallet, it permeates your body ( well, if you have 4 of the 18" Stereo Integrity subwoofers like I do in a 8 foot long cabinet with 6K watts on it)


----------



## John N

Rush - Power Windows

Queensryche - Empire 

Megadeth - Countdown To Extinction

Robert Plant - The Principle of Moments


----------



## admranger

Found a new one. Surprisingly wide soundstage, even from a 256k download. I'd love to hear this as a 24/192k file or from a CD:

Artist: Sia
Album: Pictures
Song: Under the Milky Way

Great acoustic guitar, vocals, and percussion. See if you can place each instrument behind Sia. I think you will be able to do it!

Also, give this one a try:

Artist: Fleetwood Mac
Album: The Dance
Song: Landslide

Clearly hear Stevie Nick's impersonation of Elmer Fudd (listen for the word "mirror"). Still a beautiful song sung by a great artist.

Excellent acoustic guitar work too. What's odd is they both sound as if they are shifted left of center slightly (might be an error in my Audyssey setup though). There's some nice silent moments too so you can really hear your noise floor if you have it cranked (and if your noise floor is louder than we'd like it to be...).


----------



## Erin H

thread revival...

I made a demo disc for a recent audio meet in NC. I made a bunch of demo discs to dish out to people who wanted one. Now that it's over, I figure I'd share the tracks with you guys. 

This is more of a 'sampler' disc: there are 36 total tracks, with the average track time being about 2 minutes. So, long enough to get in to it, but not long enough to bore you. Just enough to make you want to go buy the disc. 

Here's the link:
http://bit.ly/Pkjtd5

Here's a screen shot of the tracks as well:





The file is a .rar which can be extracted via winzip/winrar. All files are in .flac format. There is an accompanying excel file with all the track names as well as dynamic range information (if you care). 

I spent some time hunting down 'the good versions' of CDs. Namely, not remasters with the dynamic range squashed down all to bits. That's more apparent in the Tears for Fears songs (mobile fidelity sound labs version of Songs From The Big Chair and then the West German 1983 pressing of The Hurting). Also, the Dire Straits track is from the MoFi release as well. I tried to keep it varied. Intertwined are some songs some may rather ignore but I implore you to give them a shot as you may be surprised. I continually get positive feedback for my selection of 80's tracks, namely people saying they wouldn't have given it the time of day but realize now how well produced music was in that era. Then there are some other oddball tracks that may or may not tickle your fancy, but that's the nature of music. 

I should warn you that I didn't normalize any of these files. So, as a song nears it's end, turn the volume down for the next track. You may have a song cranked up as it's DR is very high and the next song may hit you like a thunderclap due to it's lesser DR. 

Hope you guys enjoy!

- Erin


----------



## Tin_Ears

http://www.marslasar.com/11th-hour

http://www.marslasar.com/olympus

Scroll down for samples (low quality samples). The CDs sound very nice to me.


----------



## rgordonpf

If you are looking for demo tracks for your subwoofer I would suggest the following:

1. The Advent track from the Japanese TV series _Fafner in the Azure_. You need to hear it on a full range system. Be careful on electrostatic speakers as it can cause them to overload if you play it at too high a volume.






2. The Transylvania 1887 track from the soundtrack from the movie _Van Helsing_ or the Final Battle track from the same movie.











3. Three tracks from the _Beowulf_ soundtrack

First Grendel Attack - 




Second Grendel Attack - 




I Did Not Win the Race - 




4. Most songs by Rammstein have a lot of heavy drum work.







5. There is a lot of low bass on the _Conan the Barbarian_ soundtrack. The original soundtrack has been rerecorded in absolutely gorgeous sound in a 2 CD set.

http://www.screenarchives.com/title_detail.cfm/ID/14468/CONAN-THE-BARBARIAN-2CD/


6. Some martial music for a change of pace, Klendathu Drop from the _Starship Troopers_ soundtrack. Bad movie, but a great novel by Robert A. Heinlein






7. And just because its good music - Vangelis _Mythodea_ Movement VII


----------



## aarinisles

I noticed a reference to Pink Floyd here a couple of times. During the time of The Wall and The Final Cut they used multiple Roland Sound Space dedicated units. Rumor was they tried to buy all of them. I noticed several of those dedicated units on eBay but are still running $15K to over $20K. I have a smaller one from the mid 90's but as of yet cannot get a "surround sound" from playing live. But I am still working on it.


----------



## admranger

Erin H said:


> thread revival...
> 
> I made a demo disc for a recent audio meet in NC. I made a bunch of demo discs to dish out to people who wanted one. Now that it's over, I figure I'd share the tracks with you guys.
> 
> This is more of a 'sampler' disc: there are 36 total tracks, with the average track time being about 2 minutes. So, long enough to get in to it, but not long enough to bore you. Just enough to make you want to go buy the disc.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://bit.ly/Pkjtd5
> 
> Here's a screen shot of the tracks as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The file is a .rar which can be extracted via winzip/winrar. All files are in .flac format. There is an accompanying excel file with all the track names as well as dynamic range information (if you care).
> 
> I spent some time hunting down 'the good versions' of CDs. Namely, not remasters with the dynamic range squashed down all to bits. That's more apparent in the Tears for Fears songs (mobile fidelity sound labs version of Songs From The Big Chair and then the West German 1983 pressing of The Hurting). Also, the Dire Straits track is from the MoFi release as well. I tried to keep it varied. Intertwined are some songs some may rather ignore but I implore you to give them a shot as you may be surprised. I continually get positive feedback for my selection of 80's tracks, namely people saying they wouldn't have given it the time of day but realize now how well produced music was in that era. Then there are some other oddball tracks that may or may not tickle your fancy, but that's the nature of music.
> 
> I should warn you that I didn't normalize any of these files. So, as a song nears it's end, turn the volume down for the next track. You may have a song cranked up as it's DR is very high and the next song may hit you like a thunderclap due to it's lesser DR.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> - Erin


Thanks for doing this Erin. My wife and I enjoyed your 2013 sampler and are looking forward to listening to this one.:clap:


----------

